
Facebook Website Redesign - ivalm
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-tries-to-wipe-the-slate-clean-by-giving-its-bu-1834422391
======
RandomGuyDTB
It looks like Twitter to me. Like a _very_ bright Twitter.

